# AC and code 84 error



## samo84 (Jan 10, 2016)

Dears,

I have Chevy Cruze 2010, 1.6L diesel, 

I had an issue three months ago when I started the vehicle and heard a voice of tsk tsk tsk, I took it to a technician and found out it is the AC controller which controls the vent between front, up, leg etc. i disabled it that time since there was no spare part that time,

Today i run the vehicle , close the front vent and run AC, after like 30 KMs run, The code 84 appeared and the engine RPM was maximum 1500 rpm

I bareley reached home, I disconnected the battery, checked fuses no hope

Is it because of the AC issue ? did any of you face the same ? 

Thanks.


----------



## ronpsr1950 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thunder Storm


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Code 84 is a generic power-train failure code.

Take the car to a decent mechanic so they can diagnose exactly what is wrong, it could be anything from a leaking hose to a failed sensor.

If you google it, ignore any posts where someone says, "Code 84 is not a Chevrolet error code,' they are wrong, it is.


----------

